# sanding and painting trailer



## bthompson92 (Jul 9, 2014)

Friday I have the day off so I will finally be able to work on my trailer. I'll be working in my grandpa's shop so i'm not sure what all kind of tools he has. What would be the best approach to prepping the trailer for paint and primer. Should I sand the trailer or use a grinder? Also what size grit or whatever would I need? He says he has a sandblaster but he said he's not sure if it even works, if it does work ill use it for the tight spots.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm using a 4.5" grinder with a wire wheel and a drill with small detail wire wheels. I then applied Rustoleum rust reformer to the cleaned steel, primed and painted with Rustoleum oil based enamel. If the sand blaster works that would be great.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 9, 2014)

I will probably go the grinder route, I do have some rust that may need a little more help with coming off. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 9, 2014)

Here is a few pictures of the trailer. Most of the rust is very minor but on some parts I'll have to put a little back into it.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 9, 2014)

First thing ill do is remove the bunks, rollers, fenders and whatever else I can take off


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 9, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358978#p358978 said:


> bthompson92 » 09 Jul 2014, 15:06[/url]"]First thing ill do is remove the bunks, rollers, fenders and whatever else I can take off



... then I'd get that sandblaster working, do a thorough strip and save a lot of elbow grease.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 10, 2014)

Lets hope the sandblaster does work, a lot less work for me!


----------

